

Analysis of How a Web Design Goes Straight to Hell - NathanKP
http://experimentgarden.blogspot.com/2010/05/analysis-of-how-web-design-goes.html

======
jcapote
Am I the only one who prefers the second design?

~~~
stevenwei
Nope, I think the second design looks better as well.

The black and white header bar is hard to read, and the dark black color
doesn't match anything else on the page, making it seem out of place. The
light blue bar works much better.

The Twitter Buzz column also looks out of place since it doesn't match the
other two columns.

The only drawback I see in the second design is with the font selection and
text alignment.

I also find the workflow demonstrated by the author to be somewhat bizarre.
Shouldn't you be working much more closely with the client, sending them
various iterations and getting feedback?

This would have allowed the designer to find out what the web app interface
looked like and whether the client even wanted a Twitter widget.

~~~
NathanKP
_I also find the workflow demonstrated by the author to be somewhat bizarre.
Shouldn't you be working much more closely with the client, sending them
various iterations and getting feedback?_

In my defense, I must say that the client paid me very little for the job
initially, so they only wanted one revision, and then proceeded to make the
changes themselves without asking me.

